# Recommended a 22/32/42 Cranks than 28/38/48



## giantyukon (Mar 17, 2007)

I come from a 28/38/48 Cranks on my Boulder SE, but most serious racing bikes comes with 22/32/42-44 teeth. I started doing some races on that bike, is heavy against the serious contenders, but was wondering if it's recommended changing to an Acera crankset to be able to climb steeper hills.


----------



## EricTheRed (Jan 12, 2004)

"Spin to win" is the age old adage, Spinning is usually the best way to treat your body. 
Depending on your terain a taller gear setup like the 28/38/48 would be ok for little elevation gain. As the hills get steeper and longer the 22/32/42 would help you spin longer climbs.


----------



## giantyukon (Mar 17, 2007)

Most bikes come with the 22/32/44t combination in the crankset. The thing is that those bikes the smaller sprocket is 11teeth giving you a num value of 33 (44-11) = 33, while my bike with the stock setup gives 34 (48-14) = 34. If I install a 22/32/42 combination I will get 28 (42-14) = 28. this means I would have to pedal more to be traveling at high speed.

What are you people the recommendations for which crankset to go, the Acera or the Shimano FC-M440 with 22/32/44 sprocket. And which type of tools or the type of axle connector my bike has?

Since I will be doing likely the crankset replacement is there anything I should know, I've never ever replaced my bikes cranks, do I need another bottom bracket after the new cranks are installed?


----------



## DVrider (Oct 6, 2006)

I don't know what you mean by a num value. Perhaps I am missing something with that, but what seems to make sense to me is ratios. With a 44T on the front and an 11 on the back, you have a 44/11 ratio. If you go back to grade 6 math, and reduce that to 'the lowest common denominator' it works out to 4/1, or 4 turns of the back wheel for every turn of the pedals. As you work your way through the gears, you can figure out how far one pedal revolution will take you with this formula, and decide if you should change your cassette/freewheel as well as your chainrings. In my experience, if you have a 28/38/48 setup, the rear gears are also set up to compensate for this, and the bike has probably been geared towards a more general use than just trail riding.


----------



## giantyukon (Mar 17, 2007)

Well, yes my num values exemplification is just the same as the ratio thing. Thing is this bike was meant to be used as a general use, on the rear I have 7-spd Mega-Range freewheel with the huge 34t sprocket, then goes down to a 28t sprocket, and the smaller is 14t.

I'm unsure if I can replace the smallest chainring with a 22teeth ring. My cranks are SR Suntour GI100 28/38/48, but now I intend to use the bike in local races, and I think the 22t front chainring would help me climb better with less effort


----------



## Clutchman83 (Apr 16, 2006)

Most heavier full suspension bikes come with a 22-44 selection of gears. Hardtails tend to come with taller gears because they are inherently more efficient. I'd recommend going to a smaller granny if you need it but otherwise ride what you got. Gears are a personal thing, some people like to spin like Lance, others want to churn the butter like Jan Ullrich. Everybody is different, get whats right for you.


----------



## tomk96 (Nov 10, 2004)

you need to look at gear ratios and not subtracting the difference. they are NOT the same.

your 48/14 is smaller than a standard 44/11. suggest finding a group ride and seeing how that goes. it will give you a better idea on what you need to change. If you change your crank, you'll want to change your cassette too. Other wise, you'll get stuck with too easy of gears on flats and downhills.


----------



## giantyukon (Mar 17, 2007)

Ooops, I've already ordered an Acera 22/32/42 crankset. Is there a freewheel with 7 spd that have the sprockets similar to the higher ends cassetes (like having gear descending sprockets) I don't know how to explain, for example, this image is from my bike (when it was spanking new, nothing beats the feeling you get when unpacking a new bike:
This is the freewheel:

Here the freewheel with the Acera derailleur:

My bike with the stock SR Suntour:


What is ask if if it's possible to get a 7 spd freewheel with the 34 teeth sprocket but with the sprocket distribution like a XTR cassete, like this one:
https://www.bicyclebuys.com/productimages/1010046.jpg

I mean, that when I change from granny 1st gear, the 2nd gear is something like 32-30 teeth, instead of changing to 28 or 26 teeth, do i explain myself clear?


----------



## DVrider (Oct 6, 2006)

I don't think what you're trying to do is going to work. You're comparing apples to oranges here with the freewheel. First of all, XTR has 9 speeds, where as your Tourney has 7 speeds. Those extra 2 gears is how they can make a smooth transition through all the gears, instead of that enormous jump from 24 to 34 teeth. Also, the XTR will have an 11 tooth sprocket, a huge difference from a 14 tooth. When you get down to those little gears, every tooth counts! I suspect that if you do change your chinring set, you will be extremely dissapointed with your top end.

Truth be told, I started out on a 28/38/48 with a 13/34 megarange. I wore out the freewheel, and replaced it with a 14/34. I noticed the difference in my top end immediately. I put a ton of Kms on the bike, and even raced it. You just get accustomed to what you ride, I guess. I bit the bullet and replaced the entire bike this past spring, rather than mess around with trying to make the gearing work like a mountain bike does these days. No headaches that way, and everything is new.


----------



## giantyukon (Mar 17, 2007)

Nice explanation DVrider, unfortunately I've already paid for the Acera crankset. What I think is that the smaller chainrings helps in very steep climbs. Also I think a real MTB bike should have 22/32/42 or 44 cranksets. 

I support your opinion on saving money to buy a more high end bike with new gearing, thing is I have no money to completely change bike.
I will be racing again in mid Nov, and think I would not be happy with the new gearing.
I also own a cheap bike (costed me 65 USD)!, mexican-made, haven't had any problem, that bike in the front has 22/32/44 crankset and on the back 28-14 or something like that with smooth transition, last time I used that bike to climb on rocky terrain I was impressed by the performance, I think I was pedaling more effectively with the smaller chainrings than my Boulder.

Ultimately I could then sell the Acera FD, but ATM I'm not sure what to do.


----------

